# not giving backup while playing games



## hell is here (Apr 9, 2013)

hii guys i had intex black armour 725 ups brought recently and it is not taking backup while playing games and if i do not play game it gives 15 to 20 minutes of back up. i am thinking to buy a new battery for my old ups (iball nirantar 600 va ups) and use both ups simultaneously. please notify me if i would be wrong to use 2 ups at the same time.
my spec are i5 3450
p8 b75mlx asus motherboard
8 gb corsair vengence ram 1600 mhz
corsair cx 600 smps
GTX 560 Amp graphic card


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

You are not supposed to play games on back up power! You are supposed to save your work and shutdown safely.


----------



## hell is here (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You are not supposed to play games on back up power! You are supposed to save your work and shutdown safely.



i am not playing games on backup power. but while playing games whem power cutt off them ups turn off automatically and starts beeping continously. signaling to be overloaded, i had read the mannual. my ups gives back up up to 20 min without playing games only when running allpications. not games


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

^ Then, the problem lies with battery. Similar incident happened to me once. 
If it's under warranty, replace it soon.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

This is a common problem, when gaming the total power consumption is much larger, the when power goes off during gaming the stress put on the UPS is very high and hence the UPS cuts off due to overloading. in my case, I have a home UPS, when TV is on and if I am gaming, then the UPS get overloaded, but gives me enough time to shutdown my PC. 

tl;dr: your UPS cannot take the load when playing games.


----------



## hell is here (Apr 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> This is a common problem, when gaming the total power consumption is much larger, the when power goes off during gaming the stress put on the UPS is very high and hence the UPS cuts off due to overloading. in my case, I have a home UPS, when TV is on and if I am gaming, then the UPS get overloaded, but gives me enough time to shutdown my PC.
> 
> tl;dr: your UPS cannot take the load when playing games.



my problem is same the ups gives backup up to 15 - 20 min but when gaming or only launching GPU caps viewer and running furry cube my ups restarts. so please tell mer what to do my ups in new only a week has passed.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

in simple terms, your USP is not capable of taking the load when gaming, try to see if you can sell off the UPS and buy a higher capacity USP.


----------



## hell is here (Apr 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> in simple terms, your USP is not capable of taking the load when gaming, try to see if you can sell off the UPS and buy a higher capacity USP.



well i am thinking to use my old ups and new ups both at the same time connected to each other.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ Nope, its a bad idea, I had weird problems when I was using home UPS+ computer UPS, sometime during power failures the PC would simply reset. or turn off completely.


----------



## hell is here (Apr 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Nope, its a bad idea, I had weird problems when I was using home UPS+ computer UPS, sometime during power failures the PC would simply reset. or turn off completely.



i had both new battery on both the ups a new one and on old ups i will buy exide battery only if it work


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2013)

How can you expect a 600VA UPS to give backup while running a GPU like GTX-560. You need to get a 800VA UPS atleast.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2013)

don't play games on UPS Backup....UPS is for taking backups & proper shutdown.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Get a "REAL" 800 VA or 1 KVA UPS. All these I balls Intex Mercury are absolute crap,they never meet the mentioned output when there is a power cut.


----------

